# GOLD (IAU) going forward ....



## MARKETWAVES (15 May 2005)

THIS  was just created....  its an etf that tracks gold...  I am posting this to   show how it appears to be bottoming out while the US Dollar is rallying in to some nasty resistance ceiling .....

IAU... tracks gold.....

Very important to understand this....

Take a look....


----------



## bvbfan (15 May 2005)

*Re: GOLD   ( IAU ) going  foreward ....*

What about the other gold ETF symbol GLD
I think that it's more traded than IAU


----------

